# Bavsound Speaker & Sub Upgrade



## apasmore11 (Oct 8, 2016)

Back in March I purchased a used 2013 328 xdrive, downgrading from my 2013 335 lease. My 335 had premium HK sound and my 328 had the very disappointing BMW Hi Fi. The very first thing I wanted to replace in my car was the speakers. I looked around and found Bavsound online and since I won $500 in Vegas I decided it was time to take the plunge and replace all the speakers. Initially I just wanted the speakers but I also ended up upgrading the subs as well. The hifi speakers in the car were terribly distorting the bass and sounded cheaper then some stock Honda speakers and I was really pleased once I made the transition. The speakers sound much clearer now and no more distortion. The bass no longer sounds like it is rattling. I am very pleased with both products and would recommend them to anyone looking to upgrade their stock BMW sound system. On their website they say that you can install yourself, but I did not go that route. I had them installed at a professional shop and it all went seamlessly (although I did not use one of their installers). Although I am happy with the speakers and sub I still think they are not loud enough and they were very honest with me about the fact that I will need to replace my amp to get to what I had before with my HK system. The amp is pretty expensive though so I haven't purchased that yet. What I appreciated most about the whole thing was Bavsound's customer service and expertise when I was making my purchase. If they hadn't told me about the amp I would have been disappointed not realizing that my old system had a more powerful amp. They have a great money back program too if you are not happy with your purchase which made me feel at ease when I bought since it was a rather pricey investment for me and there wasn't anywhere I could go first to demo their product. Overall great purchase and would recommend upgrading!
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2016)

They are awesome arn't they. I just upgraded my personal car with the Stage II kit, and holy crap it's amazing.


----------



## Trimanjoe (Aug 31, 2016)

*Bavsound upgrade*

I had Fred at All German Auto (an authorized Bavsound installer) install the Bavsound Stage One speakers, Ghost Subwoofers, and Bimmertech amp in my 2013 328i a few weeks ago and I could not be happier.

The sound is now very clear and detailed. Enough so that I can now crank the volume with no distortion.

I recently upgraded my home theater with new top-of-the line speakers and a highly rated receiver. I fell in love with the amazing sound quality and it really caused me to notice just how lacking the stock hifi system was in my car.

Now, with the upgrade, I am able to enjoy what I consider to be audiophile-quality (at least to my ears) sound in my car as well.

Fred is a real professional, and All German Auto has done work on previous Mercedes and Porshes that I've owned, so I was very comfortable with having them do the install.

I'd highly recommend the Bavsound upgrade and All German Auto.

If you're in North San Diego County and would like to hear my setup feel free to PM me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2016)

Trimanjoe said:


> I had Fred at All German Auto (an authorized Bavsound installer) install the Bavsound Stage One speakers, Ghost Subwoofers, and Bimmertech amp in my 2013 328i a few weeks ago and I could not be happier.
> 
> The sound is now very clear and detailed. Enough so that I can now crank the volume with no distortion.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe! The car sounds amazing!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2016)

We love posts like this! (of course). If you or any other members have any questions at all, please feel free to shoot them my way! It's always great to hear from happy customers.


----------

